# Demon Spawn



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My first prop of the year, or my last prop of the year depending on your point of view....
It will eventually be a "pop down" prop in one of my rooms


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice job! That turned out really good. I don't think the cat is impressed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The bright colors ought to make it be seen easily fast after a pop down! Nice job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. Are the teeth going to be glow in the dark? Or black lit? Very cool prop.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Even though the cat doesn't think it is scary... I think it is awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's one handsome fellow. Those colors will definitely draw the eye.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I asked my cat and he said it was indeed scary. Your cat is jaded.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Where did you get the teeth for it, I need about four sets.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

octoberist said:


> I asked my cat and he said it was indeed scary. Your cat is jaded.


heeheehee


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

my cat says "mmm lunch"
he's adorable, i love him. where id you get the skull?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

The skull is/was a spare bucky skull, the horns were made from golf tees, the teeth from bamboo skewers. Everything was molded using two part plumbers epoxy putty


----------

